# Wine advice needed ASAP.....



## sudsy9977 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok so for our wedding I wanted to something different for a guest book....we wanted to have a few bottles of wine peope sign with like a gold marker with well wishes.....we were gonna have one for our first fifth and say tenth anniversary?.....we r having a lot less people at our wedding since h ehurricane.....

Anyway what type of wine would be best sitting around for a few years?....we r not huge wine enthusiasts but I thought it was a great idea and something different plus well have a few years to start liking wine!.....so it has to be something I can buy locally at a store....my wedding is less than two weeks!.....any advice on types of wine would be much appreciated...

I like amarone and she likes Pinot grigio ....don't know if that helps.."Ryan


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 20, 2012)

I was going to suggest a good Amarone or Brunello di Montalcino myself


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 20, 2012)

Romano Dal Forno Amarone della Valpolicella	1997

Valdicava Brunello di Montalcino Madonna del Piano Riserva	2001


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 20, 2012)

How about champagne!? It cellars well, and is perfect for a wedding anniversary.


----------



## mhlee (Nov 21, 2012)

I second the Amarone, Brunello and Champagne (Charles Heidsieck regular vintage, Bollinger vintage and non-vintage, Delamotte non-vintage drank well over a decade later, Drappier non-vintage drank well over a decade later) recommendations. Solid (not necessarily expensive) Bordeaux, certain Rhone wines (Clape wines age very well) certain California Cabs (had the 2002 Robert Mondavi Cab in magnum 2 years ago - purchased from Costco - and it had years to go), as well as some Aussie Shirazes will also age well. I opened a 2000 Elderton Command Shiraz about a month and a half ago and it was drinking beautifully. 

On top of that, I HIGHLY recommend buying large format bottles. They'll age slower because of the higher ratio of volume of wine to neck opening. Check Costco - during the holidays, they sell a number of large format bottles for VERY good prices. On top of that, there's more space for people to sign. 

Just make sure they're stored in a cool place, wine storage site, or wine refrigerator and you should have no problems 5 or even 10 years later, and maybe even longer than that. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2012)

Buy a box - lots more room to sign names on. :lol2:


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Buy a box - lots more room to sign names on. :lol2:



Exactly.

Id recommend buying one of those Magnum Champagne bottles which are like 3' tall. It might set you back $750, but after you and the pops-in-law down a box or two of the aforementioned by Dave, you might be able to get HIM to pay for it


----------



## sudsy9977 (Nov 21, 2012)

What the he'll is a format bottle....thanks for the suggestions guys....I appreciate it....I think amazon and champagne it is.....what about brands?....will it matter?I wouldn't have thought u could store champagne that long.....Ryan


----------



## Canadian (Nov 21, 2012)

Just remember that not all wines age well. In fact, the majority of wines produced today are meant to be drunk now rather than later--it's a myth that all wines get better with time. 

However, there are those varieties that do age extremely well, but long-term storage conditions are also important. If you have a completely dark room that keeps at 50-60 degrees (most people's basements) then you are in good shape. It is also important that the wine isn't subject to disturbances (vibrations, constant movement, etc.). 

I'm a Pinot guy myself with my favourites coming from the Burgundy region of France 

My suggestion is to find a reputable wine store who can provide suggestions. Also, Hugh Johnson's wine pocket book 2012 would be extremely useful/helpful. 

Good luck!!! Wine is probably one of my favourite things. Just remember not to take it too seriously, and splurge on an expensive bottle once a while.


----------



## mhlee (Nov 21, 2012)

Large format bottles refer to bottles larger than 750 ml (the standard size). Take a look at this page: http://www.thewinedoctor.com/advisory/buystorebottlesizes.shtml. Magnum is the equivalent of 2 regular bottles, Double Magnum is 4, etc. 

Brands do matter for Champagne. Do a little research to find one that you think you'll enjoy flavor-wise and go from there. There's lots of information about the various Champagne producers and which ones age well. 

I also completely forgot one Champagne that's generally readily available that has aged well beyond 5 years in my experience. Mumm Cordon Rouge. I would pass on Veuve Cliquot yellow label, nearly all of the Moet & Chandon brands except for Dom Perignon. Laurent Perrier and Roederer are larger producers that have made some quality Champagnes. 

Could you name some Champagnes that you've liked? We could probably help you find one. And, do you have a budget?


----------



## Paco.McGraw (Nov 21, 2012)

Im pretty sure I recall that you're in Jersy...

My brother is spirits director at Mccabes on 3rd ave and 77th in NYC. If you can stop by, either he or one of the other guys can help you out. 

-Sam


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 21, 2012)

I would recommend the big B's from Italy. Brunello, Barbaresco, and Barolo -- all are readily available. I do like Amarone, but it is such a food unfriendly wine that I would tend to pass on that. That is just my opinion. 

I would highly second getting a large format bottle as suggested by mhlee. A 1.5 is probably fine, but if you go bigger -- make sure to plan for friends to help drink it. 

As for 5 years, I think that is fine, but I don't know if I would shoot for the 10 year. Too much can go wrong, and if you improperly store it or the wine is past its prime, then it might just be a 10-year disappointing beverage. Why not get a large format for the 5-year and then some regular bottles for years 1-4 that you can open on your anniversary? At the 5 year, you can replenish your bottle for the 10th.

And if I were writing on bottles, I would get darker colored bottles. 

k.


----------



## cnochef (Nov 21, 2012)

For 5 years aging I would pick a good Sonoma Zinfandel, Burgundy or Chateauneuf du Pape.

If you have proper storage conditions, a 10 year aging window is no problem at all. Plenty of good wines will go that long and more such as Napa Valley Cabernet Sauvignon (or Petit Sirah for something different), Barolo, Bordeaux, vintage Champagne, Rioja and top Aussie Shiraz. Sauternes and vintage Port are just getting out of their youth at 10 years too.

Magnum bottles (1.5 litres) are a great size for parties and they do age slower. However, I wouldn't recommend bottles larger than this as they tend to be a rip-off. 

If you don't have storage yourself, your wine store or an independent cellaring service might work.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 21, 2012)

I know you're not a wine guy Suds but if you're looking for something that's heirloom quality and you don't want to hassle with seeking something out I have a 1997 Chateau Montelena "Estate" Cabernet Sauvignon 1.5L. It's been kept in my commercial wine keeper for about 9 years. The last one I opened had lots of time left in the bottle. 5 easy maybe 10 years.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 21, 2012)

If you want a wine to age for 10 years, you are going to need to put it somewhere climate controlled for temp and humidity. Going from a dry 50 to a humid 75 ten times is going to take its toll.

It is a shame that they don't make all well-structured wines with screw caps. The idea of a defective cork on a 10 year old wine scares my pants off.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> ...It is a shame that they don't make all well-structured wines with screw caps...


They're out there. Just not too many of them. 

Ryan,
If you're a heavy red wine guy and she's a light, fruity white gal and there's really nothing you both like, the best idea is probably a champagne, IMO. It's just "classy" and pairs well with a wide variety of nice foods to have with a significant other. Take a picture of the sparkling wine sections of your favorite shops and we can vote on the selection.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 21, 2012)

My wife & I have a bottle of 91 Dom that we received as a wedding present that we are saving for our 5th anniversary so that is always a good idea. We have a couple of bottles of Silver Oak set aside for special occasions.

To follow the wedding theme you may want to consider:

2001 Fisher Vineyards Wedding Vineyard Cabernet Sauvignon - It is not cheap but it will keep for at least another 17 years. I had a bottle of it last year that was fantastic. Being that it is very fruit forward, you may want it just for yourself.

There are also a few good Rieslings out there that might be a compromise between a heavier wine and a white that keep well.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 21, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> It is a shame that they don't make all well-structured wines with screw caps.





tk59 said:


> They're out there. Just not too many of them.



Didn't Plumbjack make a splash with putting screw caps on $100+ bottles. I just got in yesterday a whole case from Loring Wine Company -- they only do screw caps and it is very good wine. 

And I second the sparkling wine/champagne route. Can't go wrong with that.

k.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 21, 2012)

Most of the Rieslings I picked up while I was in Germany had screw caps. Seemed a little sacriligious to me, but I sure have enjoyed them. Funny thing was the brandy's I picked up at the vineyards had cork tops.


----------



## mhlee (Nov 21, 2012)

I just came back from one of the local Costcos. They have large format bottles in stock already.

I saw Bollinger Special Cuvee Magnums for $120 ish and J Sparkling Wine Magnums as well (no visible price).


----------



## sudsy9977 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok so maybe champagne sounds like a better idea....is champagne easier to store for loooon g periods?....or do I have a better chance of not destroying it?.....I can go to a Costco too....I gotta wait till Monday to go though.....any specific brands?.....and I guess the bigger bottles age better?.....Ryan


----------

